
Court Refuses to Keep Patent Licensor's Secrets - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/05/court-refuses-keep-patent-licensing-secrets
======
CalChris
Alsop: _Because Uniloc’s rights flow directly from this government-conferred
power to exclude, the public in turn has a strong interest in knowing the full
extent of the terms and conditions involved in Uniloc’s exercise of its patent
rights and in seeing the extent to which Uniloc’s exercise of the government
grant affects commerce._

This is a straightforward argument. Hopefully the court in GEORGIA v
PUBLIC.RESOURCE.ORG follows similar logic.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/13/us/politics/georgia-
offic...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/13/us/politics/georgia-official-
code-copyright.html)

------
duxup
>He also noted that “patent holders tend to demand in litigation a vastly
bloated figure in ‘reasonable royalties’ compared to what they have earned in
actual licenses of the same or comparable patents,” and that “[t]here is a
public need to police this litigation gimmick via more public access.”

Yeah I don't see how you can argue "Oh man we should get X" if you can't show
that you ever made X licensing it before...

